
Cigarette smoke curbs lung’s self-healing - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10958.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://www.helmholtz-muenchen.de/en/lung-
allergy/news/news/...](https://www.helmholtz-muenchen.de/en/lung-
allergy/news/news/article/38006/index.html)

(this original has much more reference material)

